# Anyone out there riding with a prosthetic device



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't. But I no a couple ranchers and a ranch hand that have prosthetic legs, and one with a prosthetic left arm.

They only issue one told me about was, the cowboy had to argue to get one made with the release button on the outside. He rides colts and if he had to put his leg on a colt the leg would pop off. His was above knee, too. Not cool.


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Vernette- I am missing everything below the left elbow. I have had two prosthetic arms. I didn't like to wear them. For me they just got in my way of doing things. Then I had a horse accident which I ended up breaking bones one was my left elbow. The doctors couldn't repair the break so now I don't have the use of the elbow like I did. I am having issues with my right arm because of over use of it. Recently, I don't have the strength in my good arm to pull myself up in the saddle so I use a stool. Dismounting is tricky, but I manage to slide off the saddle. I am not ready to give up my horses yet. I am going to be in pain if I ride or don't ride. So I choose to ride. Besides if I have to I can always put the reins in my mouth and ride! Sorry, the answer to your question is no, I don't ride with my prosthetic. Hope you get back in the saddle soon! 
I had a friend who lost her leg due to cancer. She use to ride. She did not like her prosthetic leg. She said it slowed her down!!! To keep her saddle from slipping we'd use weight bars.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I taught a young girl for a full school term before I realised she had a prosthetic leg. 

Years ago Lord Cowdray played international polo with a prosthetic arm.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. It does get extremely frustrating riding with the prosthetic leg on (I am above knee) but it is safer for my left leg. The femur was so badly broke in the accident. It's also easier to get on the horse.
I have met several above knee amputees and they all hate wearing their leg. I do too. But I hate crutches worse. It is so much easier to wear the leg. Oatsmobile I worked at an O & P clinic for a few years. There are a lot of people who have amputations at the elbow that don't like their prosthetic device. Especially the ones missing just their hands. 
As for riding it just slows me down a little. No more training. I do some ground work.

In the last five years our herd has slowly been dying off due to old age. We had the horses since we were teenagers. So we have a few young ones now that have our old herd lineage with the traits we like. So every 8 years or so we breed our mares. Hope to hear more from others. 
Thanks again to those you responded.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Your situation for some reason prompted me to do some brain storming.

If you don't mind the questions, why do you prefer to ride with the prosthetic, is the pain related to the prosthetic, do you have balance issues with or without it, what are your goals for riding just for starters. Have you ever done research on adaptive riding equipment, dropped in on a Wounded Warriors riding program? What changes have to made to your saddle to accommodate your riding? You don't need to answer if you don't want to. It's really none of my business.

I would look into driving if you can find someone around you to help. It's very well suited for individuals with limitations and there is everything from recreational to hard core competitive driving out there.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

I prefer to ride with the prosthesis on because it is easier for me to get on and off the horse. It is more a security issue. The prosthetic leg does help cushion my leg from bouncing and hitting the saddle. I like to trail ride mostly, but we are considering training in a couple buttermilk buckskin QH's to drive. We used to have a Percheron Jake, he pulled. 
We need to get a little wagon or buggy. My husband built a sleigh for pulling logs out of the woods. We haven't used it in 20 years.

That is an option. I still enjoy handling the horses and the occasional trail ride. I have rode horse since I was 5 and I lost my leg when I was just about 18. It was an adjustment. Driving would be awesome. It's just a matter of taking time to train them to drive, and finding the right harness equip.
Thanks for your brainstorming! 
Do you raise percherons?


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

My sister lost her leg in a farming accident and now uses a prosthetic. She lost it well above the knee and she definitely has her issues with the leg but she refuses to use a wheel chair or crutches! She trail rides with me and I always put her on my most calm and trusted horse. We use tapederos to avoid her prosthetic getting stuck in the stirrup. And I also raise the stirrup up higher for her prosthetic so it gives her balance and also so it doesn't fall off! The only issues she has when riding is that if something were to actually happen she would have difficulties dismounting....and also after rides her leg tends to go numb....other than that she has never let her spirits drop! Her doctors think she's nuts riding...but then again where we live riding horses is practically a foreign practice!!! Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't personally have any prosthetics, but I used to do therapy with a wonderful little boy who was born with just stumps for legs. I'd say that if they were normal legs, they'd have been amputated about mid-thigh to give him that length. His parents were wary but he'd always wanted to ride a horse, and at 9 years old he finally convinced them to let him try. Darn if that kid didn't end up a better rider than I did! He did have to ride specially trained mounts since he had not one but zero legs, and they worked off of voice for gait transitions- but otherwise he was no different. He took to riding like a fish to water, and somehow managed to balance completely on his own on his second ride ever. At first I constantly fretted over him, until one day when I refused to let him try cantering for the umpteenth time, he stopped his pony, whirled her to face me, and said "I am not BROKEN, Allyson! You said true riders don't even use their legs to balance anyways- they use their cores. I have mine so let me run!" and what do you say to that?! 

Last I heard, he was doing gymkhana with his 7 year old mare and doing quite well. Only thing he ever needed help with was mounting.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi sevastion27, I have some the same issues. I cannot quickly dismount. Your sister every ride without? I chose not to because I cannot get on by myself, and the prosthetic device actually protects my leg. 
My doctors think I'm crazy, especially my orthotic doctor. He always tells me about how many of his patients have horse related injuries. I'm willing to chance it. I enjoy riding too much.
Endiku, I once worked at a Prosthetic & orthotic clinic. There was a little boy born with only half his arms and legs. They took him to a special camp and let him ride horse. This boy also had some brain issues, savant or something, but I heard he had the biggest smile and laugh ever when he rode that horse. I know how he feels.
thank again for your replies


----------

